# Pictures of Karma. New and Old



## Fmiller574 (Jan 13, 2012)

I know most of you have seen these pictures before, but there is a new member coming to the team and they would like to see some pictures of our Huerta Hof dogs. I am also putting some pictures up of Karma's first litter. Sorry if you have seen them already! Thanks!


----------



## holland (Jan 11, 2009)

Love the 4th pic-beautiful head


----------



## GatorDog (Aug 17, 2011)

Beautiful!


----------



## PatchonGSD (Jun 27, 2012)

Oh, they are all so beautiful! I just can. not. wait!!


----------



## LaRen616 (Mar 4, 2010)

She's beautiful!


----------



## sitstay (Jan 20, 2003)

holland said:


> Love the 4th pic-beautiful head


Me, too! That look says it all, right?
Sheilah


----------



## MissPoppy (Jul 5, 2012)

What a beautiful girl! Thanks for sharing!


----------



## jhoop371 (Dec 28, 2011)

*Blitz Von Huerta Hof "Kilo"*

This is Kilo at 6 months, he is now 8 months and the best pup! we love him dearly and couldn't have asked for a better dog. Congrats on your new to be Huerta Hof pup...you will not be disappointed! Kilo is out of Karma and Pascha.


----------



## faithshen (Apr 27, 2012)

Yes Indeed she's very beautiful dogs, I love viewing her pictures


----------



## gmcwife1 (Apr 5, 2012)

Love all the pictures!


----------

